

Google Instant in Chrome Is Awesome, Even More Useful than on Google.com - sahaj
http://lifehacker.com/5653175/google-instant-is-even-more-useful-in-chrome-than-on-googlecom

======
tsmall
This looks like a great implementation. Google has been doing some great stuff
with Chrome. It's doing for web browsers what the iPhone has done for phones.

